
[Jupyter Search] Utility for searching within multiple Jupyter notebooks - aadeshbagmar
https://github.com/cardwizard/JupyterSearch
======
aadeshbagmar
We all know how easy it is to create and work on jupyter notebooks. But
sometimes we end up creating a lot of notebooks which become unmaintainable.

JupyterSearch is a simple utility which enables you to quickly search for a
term in your notebook collection.

You can download it and get it working from here.
[https://github.com/cardwizard/JupyterSearch](https://github.com/cardwizard/JupyterSearch)

